# Lucky Number Slevin



## Keyser S?ze (Apr 9, 2006)

sorry if this has been done before, i did a search and nothing came up. anyways, anyone see this movie? i watched it tonight and i thought it was an awesome movie. i don't even wanna say anything cause it might ruin the movie, lol. anyways, would like to see what you guys think.


----------



## DickMcVengeance (Apr 9, 2006)

I enjoyed it, although I thought it went through two extremes of wit and seriousness. The problem with that is that the wit and seriousness were grouped together, instead of dispersed amongst each other, so by 3/4 through the movie, I felt kinda bad that I was laughing during part of it.

The NYT was calling the film a watered down Pulp Fiction, which I can somewhat see, but I don't think its a fair asessment.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 9, 2006)

i Was thinking about watching it, but slevin isn't a freaking number. This is the first time i have refused to see a movie because of what it was called.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Apr 9, 2006)

well if you watched the movie you'd understand the title. now wouldn't you. ha ha, saying you wouldn't watch a movie because of the title is like me thinking lord of the rings, what the hell, why would you want to be lord of a ring. then refusing to watch the trilogy because of the title. anyways, the movie i thought was really well done, the acting was very good by harttnet and lucy liu, bruce was pretty good in this one aswell.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 9, 2006)

I was gonna go see it last night , but my "friend" flaked out and without even telling me he couldn't or didn't wanna go.  I was pissed last night..this is the 2nd time i wanted to see a movie recently that I got flaked from seeing...first was "inside man" and that was 'cause my sister decided she didn't wanna go see it.  and I don't wanna go by myself..


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Apr 9, 2006)

^ both are very good movies unfortunately for you..... you should definately see both if you have the time.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Apr 9, 2006)

I watched it yesterday, and i must say its fucking awesome!!!


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2006)

I agree!

It was surprisingly clever!


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Apr 9, 2006)

i wish i could discuss the movie, but really i realize anything i say could potentially ruin the movie. lmao. would you consider this movie one of the best of 2006?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2006)

Yup, among the best so far have been

"V for Vendetta", "Lucky number Slevin" "Inside Man" and "Running Scared"

In order

1) LNS
2) Inside Man
3) Running Scared
4) V for Vendetta

Could be more, but I cant think of them.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Apr 10, 2006)

wow surprisingly it did very poorly in the box office, making it's debut at 4th in the box office earning a low 7+ million. critics aren't too kind on this film either. interesting, seeing as how the 3 people who have seen it here think it's awesome. lmao.


----------



## superattackpea (Sep 15, 2006)

*Lucky # Sleven*

just got it on dvd and i must say its a great movie.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Sep 17, 2006)

its slevin

and it was great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2006)

loved it. 9/10


----------



## Lovewitches (Sep 18, 2006)

Awesome movie, got to get it someday


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2006)

Josh Harnett and Bruce Willis are in this, correct?  What's it about?  I heard it got bad reviews.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 18, 2006)

It was pretty awesome.


----------



## olaf (Sep 18, 2006)

Maybe someone would write sth more about this film, sth more than 13 words?


----------



## Crowe (Sep 18, 2006)

Hm...I actually have a hard time writing about the plot without having to spoil much. Even IMDB plot synopsis ruins it IMO.


----------



## Lee (Sep 18, 2006)

i have seen this film i really enjoyed it

i thought it had a good plot and story line


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 18, 2006)

Its alot better tha I expected it to be since it had quite bad reviews across the board but I really enjoyed it.

As pek said its actually very hard to get into the nitty gritty of the plot without giving too much away. The story starts of with a guy being in what simply appears to be the wrong place at the wrong time, because of this he finds himself caught up in a tense situation with two rival gangsters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2006)

I saw this at the movie rental place, and didn't know what it was...

I suppose I might check it out, since everyone liked it or shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2006)

If I get the time, I will write a full review..........


----------



## mister_napolean (Jun 11, 2007)

great movie its about a guy whose just unlucky


----------



## Shawn_D (Jun 12, 2007)

Rukia said:


> Josh Harnett and Bruce Willis are in this, correct?  What's it about?  I heard it got bad reviews.



Don't trust reviews.  Watch it, it was a damn good movie


----------



## n!L (Jun 12, 2007)

I loved this movie, I thought the script in it was mint.

*"Kansas City Shuffle"*


----------



## wiplok (Jun 12, 2007)

reviews fail! 
i actually liked this movie, already got it on dvd <3


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 12, 2007)

Isn't this movie old now?  Anyways it's a pretty good movie, even though I hate that josh tard >_<


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2007)

Great movie IMO.


----------



## lavi69 (Jun 12, 2007)

excellent movie i've been meaning to get it on dvd


----------



## isanon (Jun 12, 2007)

awsome movie with many good actors


----------

